# الدعاء للمتوفي



## mohamed1985 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

توفي والدي فهل يصلح ان ادعوا له.كما عند المسلمين.
والرب يبارككم اخوتي


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2012)

إذا كنت مسلما كما يظهر من إسمك فما المانع أن تدعو لوالدك كما عند المسلمين.

سؤال غير واضح ولا علاقة له بقسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحة.

أعطيك فرصة للتوضيح يا سيد محمد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 سبتمبر 2012)

أتمنى من الاخوة   إحترام المصداقية والجدية فى الحوار فهذا  ينعكس  عليك وعلى أبناء طائفتك أو دينك بالاحترام والمصداقية 
فالصراحة والصدق والامانة والجدية والالتزام تجبر من أمامك على إحترامك .
هنا قسم الأجوبةالمسيحية  ... على التسأؤلات. فى نطاق الايمان المسيحى والكتابي .


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*نعم أخي الحبيب يمكنك الصلاة لراحة نفسه*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السؤال مش مفهوم خالص
انت مسيحي ولا مسلم ؟​


----------



## mohamed1985 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *نعم أخي الحبيب يمكنك الصلاة لراحة نفسه*


 اشكرك اخي الحبيب على ردكم.
انا اصلي مسلم ولكن اصبحت الان مسيحيا.توفي والدي قبل بضعة اشهر وكما هو معروف عند المسلمين عندما يتوفى احد من العائلة يزورون قبره ويقرؤون الفاتحة او الدعاء له بالرحمة.
فهل يصلح ان اترحم على روح والدي مع العلم اني مسيحي ووالدي مسلم وتوفي على ملة الاسلام؟
واشكرك اخي وكل الاخوة والرب يبارككم


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا داعي لزيارة المقبرة أخي الغالي لأن الروح لا تبقى هناك ، والرب يسمع صلاتك من أي مكان .
يمكنك طلب المغفرة لأجله والصلاة لراحة نفسه ، والرب يستطيع كل شيء .
*​


----------



## ROWIS (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*صلاتنا على المتوفيين، هي فقط من باب طلب الرحمة والغفران على الاخطاء التي ارتكبها الانسان بدون علم منه
ولكن هي ايضاً لا تغير مصير أحد بحال من الأحوال، فما ان خرجت الروح من الجسد اصبح مصيرها في يد الله فقط لا غير، واقول لك، ماذا تنفع الصلاة لشخص ميت؟
اطلب له الرحمة وربنا بينظر للقلوب، تفتكر انت كأبنه إذا لم تترحم عليه فهل الله سيعاملك، مثل ما كان سيعاملك عندما ترحمت عليه؟
المسيح نفسه ترحم على أورشليم وبكى
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ROWIS قال:


> *صلاتنا على المتوفيين، هي فقط من باب طلب الرحمة والغفران على الاخطاء التي ارتكبها الانسان بدون علم منه
> ولكن هي ايضاً لا تغير مصير أحد بحال من الأحوال، فما ان خرجت الروح من الجسد اصبح مصيرها في يد الله فقط لا غير، واقول لك، ماذا تنفع الصلاة لشخص ميت؟
> اطلب له الرحمة وربنا بينظر للقلوب، تفتكر انت كأبنه إذا لم تترحم عليه فهل الله سيعاملك، مثل ما كان سيعاملك عندما ترحمت عليه؟
> المسيح نفسه ترحم على أورشليم وبكى
> *


*أعتقد أن الرب قادر على الاستجابة لصلاتنا والتدخل رغم أن الشخص توفي وانتهت فرصته .*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 سبتمبر 2012)

>+ فى العقيدة المسيحية  :نعتبر الراحلون   مجرد..[  راقدون ] فى حالة إنتظار .
>+كلنا : -"أحياء وراقدون"- فى حالة إنتظار ليوم البعث والنشور  ومثولنا أمام   منبر [كرسي] الرب يسوع المسيح الذى  سيدين الاحياء والاموات ..  يميز بين الجميع كما يميز الراعى بين الخراف  والجداء [ إنجيل متى إصحاح25ايه31]ويعطى كل واحد حسب أعماله   *[2كورنثوس إصحاح5ايه10\سفر اعمال الرسل اصحاح 10ايات36و42\أفسس الاصحاح6الايه8و9\سفر الرؤيا اصحاح20الايات من 11-15] .*.
والمسيحيين ..عموماً أوصاهم حبيبهم  ومعلمهم الاعظم  :[أن يحبوا أعدائهم ويباركوا لاعنيهم ويصلوا لاجل المسيئين إليهم الذين يطردونهم ] - والمسيحيون عموماً فى صلاواتهم يتضرعون بمزيد من التضرع الاستجدائي من أجل بعضهم البعض ومن أجل الاغيار   [ طلباً لخيرهم وهدايتهم  وفتح قلوبهم ونجاة أرواحهم ]..
ومن النصوص الثابتة لدينا [*رسالة معلمنا يوحنا الرسول الاولى الاصحاح5 الايه16* ] 
*[ 16. إِنْ رَأَى أَحَدٌ أَخَاهُ يُخْطِئُ خَطِيَّةً لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ، يَطْلُبُ، فَيُعْطِيهِ حَيَاةً لِلَّذِينَ يُخْطِئُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ. تُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لِلْمَوْتِ. لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ هَذِهِ أَقُولُ أَنْ يُطْلَبَ.
17. كُلُّ إِثْمٍ هُوَ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَتُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ.
18. نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ.
19. نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ مِنَ اللهِ، وَالْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي الشِّرِّيرِ.
20. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
21. أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ احْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنَ الأَصْنَامِ. آمِينَ.] 

*


----------



## mohamed1985 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكركم اخوتي الاحباء على ردودكم والرب يبارككم.


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2012)

mohamed1985 قال:


> اشكرك اخي الحبيب على ردكم.





mohamed1985 قال:


> انا اصلي مسلم ولكن اصبحت الان مسيحيا.توفي والدي قبل بضعة اشهر وكما هو معروف عند المسلمين عندما يتوفى احد من العائلة يزورون قبره ويقرؤون الفاتحة او الدعاء له بالرحمة.
> فهل يصلح ان اترحم على روح والدي مع العلم اني مسيحي ووالدي مسلم وتوفي على ملة الاسلام؟
> واشكرك اخي وكل الاخوة والرب يبارككم


 

شكرا سيد محمد على ردك.
أصلي لأجل والدك واطلب له الرحمة والراحة الأبدية.

نحن كأفراد مسيحيين وككنيسة نصلي لأجل الراقدين، عملًا بما جاء في الكتاب المقدس، في سفر  تيموثاوس 2 الأصحاح الأول العدد 18،  عن صلاة القديس بولس الرسول من أجل أنسيفورس الذي كان يخدم بولس أثناء سجنه:"  
 
* لِيُعْطِهِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَجِدَ رَحْمَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ.* 

والمقصود بذلك اليوم هنا،هو يوم الدينونة الرهيب حينما يقف أمام الديان العادل. لذلك نطلب الرتحة للراقدين. والمقصود الراحة لنفوسهم في مكان الانتظار، لأن يوم الدينونة لم يأت موعده.


أي أنهم لا يكونون في قلق أو في اضطراب، وهم في إنتظار يوم الدينونة نطلب أن يعطيهم الرب راحة نفسية، راحة لنفوسهم التي قد تتذكر خطاياها فتتعب، إنما حينما تتذكر مراحم الرب تشعر براحة... 

صلي يا سيد محمد بغض النظر عن أي عائق لان الصلاة دائما تعطي ثمارا روحية طيبة خصوصا الى الذي يصليها.


----------

